# 5 babies born 30 minutes



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well. i have been sitting up with my queen for the past 2 nights as she didnt want to be left alone. its her first litter at 2 years old and just as well i was with her. all 5 kittens was born in 30 minutes, poor girl had no chance of doing the cords herself as the kittens all got tangled together. after frantically doing cords she ate the placenta's now happily nursing in her nesting box. all brown classic tabbies...what a relief.:thumbup:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah bless glad it all went well and you were there to help,we need pics when you have time


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many congrats - (wish my girl would pop - no signs yet). 

piccies please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

not a very good pic but here it is anyway.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww - look at that contented face!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> not a very good pic but here it is anyway.


Lush pic, just makes me go awwww and


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is a very proud first time mum. she moved all the blankets and puppy pads and put them on the box, still worried they will get cold but mum knows best. im very proud of her.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

congrats..my girl who gave birth last her kittens got in a tangle with cords they were all stuck together i had to help out,she wouldnt eat the afterbirth tho 

Glad it went ok for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i have a queen who refuses to eat the afterbirth. when i first started it was horrible but you get used to it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your kittens. Well done mum cat and midwife :thumbup::thumbup:
Lovely picture :001_wub:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

What beautiful babies, congrats! Are they coonies?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

most certainly are the magnificent coons. :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations - they are gorgeous.:thumbup: i wish i knew when mine is due:confused1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwwww congratulations, my heart has just melted, how gorgeous,  i am a coonie addict lol.,,:thumbup:,_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations :thumbup: 

Just Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Mum looks very proud


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow that was quick, congratulations! The only one I have heard of that was quicker, the breeder went upstairs to check on the cat during the commercial break in a 30 minute tv programme, having checked on her before the programme started. There were 7 kittens on the bed and one cat looking completely shocked!

Liz


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, that was very fast indeed. Very cute little ones


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratulations:thumbup:
Beautiful photo too!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a happy looking mum. I'll bet they are gorgeous once they're dried and the colours start showing up. Can't wait for more piccies


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Congratulations!! I'll have to be strong if you upload pics at a later date or I might end up with coonie no. 2 before long!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

only 2 coonz  i will show you the black silver girl i have, shes a week old, bet you go home with 2.:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww i want one.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> only 2 coonz  i will show you the black silver girl i have, shes a week old, bet you go home with 2.:thumbup:


Oh show me, show me, show me!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

hows this for a size of a one day old kitten. :thumbup:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> hows this for a size of a one day old kitten. :thumbup:


She's a whopper! You must make sure you post update pics as she grows!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive got a male exactly the same :thumbup:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> ive got a male exactly the same :thumbup:


Oh don't!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub:


catcoonz said:


> hows this for a size of a one day old kitten. :thumbup:


_awwwwww how gorgeous, me want me want me want !!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well your the same location as me so please want some more.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> well your the same location as me so please want some more.


_Really ???? ,,,aww now thats tempting lol, i must admit coonies are very addictive, i have two at the moment,making 5 cats, i think i need to round it up to 6 !!!!!  _


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _Really ???? ,,,aww now thats tempting lol, i must admit coonies are very addictive, i have two at the moment,making 5 cats, i think i need to round it up to 6 !!!!!  _


And I'm in Swindon, and hubby works in Witney, so not a million miles away either!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well after their first vaccinations you can all come round and play with them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_more pictures are needed pretty please.,,,,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

just for you then heres more photos. you will need to ignore the mess as the brown classic tabbies are only 3 days old and mum refuses to have a nice clean blanket. the red litter is 3 weeks old. the silver litter i will need to wait until mum is eating as she keeps growling at me.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwwwwwwwww how beautiful, i want them ALL !!!!!!!!!!! ,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well once they are all running around climbing my curtains and jumping on me at 1am you can gladly take them all.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i love the big fat brown tabby and white with the stunning white paws! I would snap him up I adore brown and white maine coons


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the fluffy reds!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

heres 2 more photos of the brown classic tabby boys, mum is very protective so didnt manage to take photos of the others.
fluffy reds.... yes at 4am they climb out the nesting boy and run riot. im not amused.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww that 1st boy is puurrfect


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> well once they are all running around climbing my curtains and jumping on me at 1am you can gladly take them all.


_your home is going to be sooo much fun in afew weeks when they are all up and about, i think i need to move in with you for afew weeks !!!!!!,,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

heres the other litter at a week old, they are silver tabby and the blue/white tabby im hoping will replace my stud next year.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww i love that silver and white tabby too, you breed such stunning babies :devil:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lovely like the silver tabby


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww silver tabbies are sooooooo :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

update photos of brown classic tabbies, some with white 12 days old.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

So cute! The one with the white neck is my favourite!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, he is the greedy boy. nickname georgy porgy. i shouldnt have a favourite but i do have a soft spot for him.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry...had to share this photo.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

More pics please.........


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh they are adorable !! esp love the little one with the white neck :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

more updated photos, i seem to be a trampoline at 3am.


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG! They are just adorable! What a lovely sight to wake up to.... even at 3 am!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They are lovely! Need to see more of your potential stud boy too!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Awww they are scrummy!! What a wonderful greeting at 3am!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spid said:


> They are lovely! Need to see more of your potential stud boy too!


ah yes wellington bear the blue tabby boy, he is available as a pet now as sadly i would only have 2 queens to use him with and he is on the smallish size.......but my last litter ive held back a boy who is a silver at 4 months old looks quite promising and this silver boy can go to 4 queens. silver boys name is pinball wizard.


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

awwww there so fluffy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Wizard is scrummy - getting the right stud is so difficult isn't it. ONe day I will have mine but I think I may have to import to get lines to go with my girls.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i waited 3 years for wizard to be born, it was my queens last litter and he arrived 36 hours after the rest was born, very nearly lost him so he is more special to me than he knows. growing to be a big baby now hope he will be a nice size when hes fully grown.


----------

